# 1998 PATHFINDER OVERHEATING



## meanls1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Could this be the thermostat? where is it. I can't even see where it is. Are there any write ups or "how to's" on these suv's?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

It could be the thermostat or the fan clutch, a clogged-up radiator, many things can cause a vehicle to overheat.

The thermostat is located on the front of the engine in the center, under the belts, etc.


----------



## Anyox (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, there are both the Haynes and Chilton manuals available for the model years that include the 98 Pathfinder. I bought the Haynes and it seems to be pretty good. It is a little more focused on the 2.4L and 3.5L engines that came out during those years, but it is still pretty good. It is my understanding from reading a post a number of weeks ago that the Haynes and Chilton manuals are exactly the same now as Haynes bought out Chilton a couple of years ago. I got mine off Barnes and Noble for $22. Good luck!


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Whoops, I misread that to say "1988", not "1998". I don't know where your thermostat is for that particular vehicle.


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

Look for the lower Rad hose, follow it up toward the engine, it will go into a steel pipe that is a few inches long, then turn rubber again, at the end of it is the T-stat housing. but they usually don't go bad that often unless it was replaced with an aftermarket one. odds are you have a coolant leak somewhere.


----------

